# Cheaters Beware



## blybrook PE (Apr 15, 2013)

The following statistics were recently published in the April '13 edition of PE Magazine by NSPE:



> For the October 2012 administration of the engineering and surveying licensing exams, the National Council of Examiners for Engineering and Surveying received 396 irregularity reports. While most were minor incidents requiring no further action, others were more serious and required NCEES to invalidate the exam results. These involved the following:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just a heads up that the proctors are watching. Please share any funny story you may have encountered during the recent session!


----------



## John QPE (Apr 16, 2013)

Where do they check people for weapons?


----------



## blybrook PE (Apr 16, 2013)

I have a feeling that the applicant left it in a position where it fell out of their pocket and was noticed by the proctor.

When I took the exam, the proctors read the rules, checked your calculators, then handed out the exams. Most of their oversight was them wandering around once or twice an hour; otherwise the one played on her phone the whole time.


----------



## jcbabb (Apr 16, 2013)

I nearly wrote in my binder of notes, but caught myself just short. I was in the front row right in front of the proctor who was watching me. She went to get up as I placed my pencil on the sheet. As soon as the led touched the paper, I quickly jerked it back up, and she sat back down.

Just a brain fart on my part, and thankfully nothing came of it.


----------



## sycamore PE (Apr 16, 2013)

I think almost everyone has trouble with the "don't write anywhere but your exam book" rule, especially when looking up values on charts and tables. I caught myself a couple times almost marking my own reference charts. I bet the proctors are only really strict with blatant copying, not stray marks on charts and tables.


----------



## civilized_naah (Apr 16, 2013)

My dad has this habit of letting his hand hover over the sheet of paper while he thinks exactly what to write. His hand does not just hover, but actually would goes through significant motions very similar to actual writing, only his pen nib is on a plane a few millimeters above the paper. He would get so many fruitless visits from the proctor if he were taking these exams


----------

